# Slimming World weight gain on SP? Long post, sorry :)



## mumface26

Hi all its been ages since I posted on here but here goes.....

I've been with slimming world now for 11 months and lost 1stone 3lbs. I'm a very very slow loser and have PCOS and endo so perhaps thats to blame.
So now with something like 15 weeks to christmas I want to knuckle down and get to target. I wanted to shed 3 stone in total so 1 stone 9lbs to go (i think)

So last week I did SP, I planned each meal, syn and healthy extra down to the last detail and managed to do 5 days out of 7 on sp. Felt good the entire time, not hungry, didn't miss yogurts or pasta and thought I was on to a real winner. Even when AF paid and unexpected visit I stayed on plan.
So went to WI last night and found I'd gained half a pound. Gutted to say the least especially when me and my mum went out for lunch she tucks into a plate of fish, chips and peas and I had a jacket spud and beans (ee day) it was at morrisons cafe the the SW app said 5 syns, i guess as they rub oil all over it before baking.
I handed in my (detailed) food diarie and explained my sp/ee days and my consultant gave me a yeah right as if you stuck to it kind of look. She then handed me a for and against sheet and as I quickly read it I asked why she was giving me this as I do have will power. Oh just something you can refer to she says......then she moved on to the next person.

One of my friends at group says that it could have been the two B choices I was having on SP, perhaps with the PCOS my body isn't good with them type of carbs. On EE I eat pasta, rice and potatoes and still get either a small loss or maintain. 
I don't know what happened. I only eat when I'm feeling hungry as once over I was eating apples and other speed/free foods for the sake of it and it wasn't doing me any good.
Back on EE now so heres hoping.

Todays food.....im working today. All homemade.
A - 250ml milk B - 2 hifi light
Breakfast - mixed red berries with greek yogurt

Lunch - pasta with homemade tomato sauce (sauce made from 100% speed ingredients) small side salad

Tea - mushroom and red onion omlette with a tin of plum tomatoes (lazy midweek tea)

Snacking on a banana, 2 satsumas, apple and my hifi bars.
Syns - am reducing to 10 so hula hoop pufts 3.5 and a 2 finger kit kat 5.5 = 9 syns total.
Will also be drinking my usual 2 litres of water gradually throughout the day.


----------



## Inoue

Congrats on your weight loss so far! :happydance:. Im with SW and lost 2.5 stone. Im now at target so can relax a little. 

Its not great that your consultant isnt supporting you properly. I would hate to get 'that look' off mine. Maybe go to another group locally which has another consultant - we have about 3 different groups in 10 miles. Shame to do this, but you expect support, not attitude. 

That's really annoying that you gained on SP! My friend was a slow loser too, she did SP quite often and got to her target in the end. I cant really advice you anything as your meal plans looks fab! Dont give up and push through the bad weeks. 

All the best! xx


----------



## broodymrs

I did sp one week and lost half a pound, I normally used to lose 2-3 a week so I was gutted as I'd been really hungry too. Went back on EE following week and lost 4lbs. Consultant reckoned it was my sp week taking a while to kick in. Got my stone award and reached my target that week too!


----------



## Kelskiii

I lost 8 stone (10yrs ago) on slimming world red days - the weight fell off me. Roll on 10 years and a baby .. put quite a bit of that back on. I tried slimming world again, actually joined 4 times .. The new plan just isn't for me, I kept gaining or stay the same even with sp, I think I was eating more calories on slimming world than when I wasn't dieting. Probably the carbs were the problem.

I switched to weight watchers recently (they have changed the diet massively I didn't like the previous plan) & I have finally got my baby weight off after trying for 2 1/2yrs.

So what i'm trying to say is maybe its your portion size or the healthy bs? Is it worth calorie counting for one day to see what you are actually eating. 

Well done on the weightloss so far x


----------

